# No Quarter



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Shell box - Intro and pattern*

Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern










but it will have stringing introduced between the colour changes as will become apparent as the blog progresses. The main woods are American Black Walnut and Sycamore with Yew stringing. I will be book-matching woods where necessary.

First step is to cut one piece of each of the main woods, 110mm square by 18mm thick.










This needs cutting into 45° triangles. An easy way is with a jig like this










marked up with an engineers square and cut on the bandsaw. The wood to be cut is placed in it and cut on the tablesaw, thus










To cut the necessary curves in this piece I used my Circle Cutting Jig
So to prepare the four triangles for cutting I first made up a sacrificial carrier plate from 3mm Hardboard (Masonite) like this










Then double sided taped the triangles together and to the carrier plate like this










The Sycamore is on top and the Walnut beneath. I clipped off the bottom corner of the wood so as not to snag the pivot pin on the Circle Jig. I then cut the largest radius










Followed by the smallest radius curve










After separating the pieces and cleaning off the double sided tape I had a stack just as before I started cutting. I flipped the pieces curved on both inside and outside thus










When you separate the top layer from the bottom one and re-arrange them you get this










When glued up each of these four triangular patterns will be re-sawn, producing the full pattern. You'll see. Just be patient.
For the stringing I used the same method with the circle jig and bandsaw to produce curved stringing out of a piece of Yew. Placing it in the pattern like this.










I made up a simple gluing cramp jig to glue the assemblies up like so










and glued up two triangles at a time like this










The pressure of each clamp counterbalances the other here. The metal rule is used to separate the triangles as each is going to be individually re-sawn. In the next part I will do the re-saw and fully integrate the pattern.

Be seeing you


----------



## woodklutz (Oct 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


I really like this, your clever arrangement for set up is wonderful. I am going to try this only because it is so intriguing.
Thank you


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


I appreciate you enthusiasm, woodklutz. All I ask is that you don't post the results before I have a chance to finish this blog. You probably don't intend to but it has happened before on a previous project with someone else.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Nice one Martyn. 
I always wondered if you cut the stringing or just bend it. I guess you cut it curved.

Looks like a cool box a coming,
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Steve, I tried bending it first but the strain placed on the glue-up could lead to later failure in the glue line. So I finally opted for a cut curve. No strain, major gain (Jayne Fonda eat your heart out).


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


I just made one and was going to post but in deference to this blog I will wait…. nah just joshing you… although I might just make one but as a board not a box… I will leave the fancy boxes to you and Andy..
Deepest regards…Larry….


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Larry, you would have come up with it all on your own anyway.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Looks like another winner. I'm watching with interest. Thanks for taking the time to show us the details.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Martyn, I have learned more about how fancy boxes are made just following your blogs! You are a true genius and artist. This one is a little more than I care to tackle. Maybe someday ? !


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


looks like a great start to anotrher saweeeeeeeeeeeeet one ofa kind box but then again all your boxes are just that one ofa kind!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Martyn, this is another great design. I haven't digested all the technics you used in the "inverted world" yet.

This one seems a little easier (emphasize "seems").

Thanks!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to blog this and show everyone how you make these fascinating boxes. This one is sure a beauty! I don't know if I will ever have the equipment to try one out, but it is still so interesting to see your process when you build one of these. It is going to be quite beautiful. I love the wood species you chose too. It looks like it will be another masterpiece! 

Sheila


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Not sure I picture how the pivot pin is anchored to the bandsaw table. Very cool piece. Thanks for blogging about it.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Just click on this link, Kevin. Circle Cutting Jig


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Thanks Martyn. I don't get a lot of computer time, I do come and look at the projects everyday if I can. I always look forward to your next project/blog, but I don't get a lot of time to type up a thank you. Your boxes are incredible.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Martyn, I applaud you skill and thought process. I also like your Led Zeppelin reference.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


*Wow,* Martin. They (the boxes) just keep getting better! 
Thank you for doing a blog on this.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Neato! You have Skills, did I say Skills? I mean *AWESOME SKILLS!*
Really cool!


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Shell box - Intro and pattern*
> 
> Hello here this is my second attempt to blog shell boxes. The last one ended up in the wall art 'Inverted World'. Well this one is a little less spectacular but is based along the same theme of curves. This time a curved pattern
> 
> ...


Awesome skills and techniques..very nice Martyn.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Learning to walk again*

That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.










When you re-saw them you get this










I glued and taped the re-saws using a technique David (Patron) calls a glue joint. Put glue on one piece of the joint. Slide them together with a little finger pressure until you get a 'soft' lock. Simples! Then tape them until they dry.










Then do the same with these four pieces, introducing Yew stringing to get this.










When thickness sanded it looks like this










The moody lighting is due to a rare appearance of a thing called 'the Sun'. Not often seen in England, especially in summer.
Right this has been sanded using 150 grit and really needs to be taken down to 400 or 600 grit. Hand sanding. I know it involves actual work and is therefore generally frowned on these days but I still do it! I like to sand corner to corner on this sort of pattern so I use a quick and dirty holdfast.










Its at times like these you have to decide whether you have a 'pretty' bench (which you wouldn't dare nail things into) or a 'workbench' (which you do 'work' on and therefore accept wear and tear with). I have the latter, a workbench. The above causes little trauma to the bench










I can live with that.

Now I use a sanding block from Mirka called, Abranet. I'm not on the payroll it just works, so I'm passing it on. Its a velcro covered foam pad with a firm side( dense foam ) and a not so firm side (less denser) like this










The pads are open net with a velcro backing










come in grits from 60 down to 600. I'd be very surprised if the same or similar is not available worldwide. Advantages are that it doesn't clog easily and when it finally does you just vacuum out the dust and continue. The pads are quick change. They last for bloody ages, I haven't worn one out yet in over a year. They also do a pad system with permanent dust removal by vacuum hose. The kit is about £35 ($55).

So when sanded down, sealed and trimmed ready for EZ Mitre (with a quick coat of polish, just for a look see) this is what the board looks like.










I put the board through steps 4 and five of EZ Mitre only and glue and tape up the result, so










That's all for now as the glue is drying.

Be seeing you


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


sweet martyn

another challenge
for us students

better get out your italian shades
if that sun keeps showing up


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Ohhh! I am jealous! That is one nifty sanding pad! I am on a constant quest for the ideal hand sanding system. I have some foam core pads that I can get, but they have such a thin layer of sanding material on them, they wear through quite quickly. I was even thinking of building my own by using velcro, but it would be a hassle in many ways. I may give it another go though after this.

Your project itself is really coming along beautifully. I love the grain of the walnut that you chose. It already looks rich and deep even after just the one coat.

Thanks for a nice step-by-step. It is great to see your methods.

Enjoy your sunshine!  Sheila


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Another great blog Martyn…... this is going to be another fantastic box, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
My compliments on the blog. I follow and learn from all your blogs, though I don't always add a comment. You have a great facility for explaining the complex, and an even greater capacity for creating jigs and fixtures to accomplish the difficult. I admire both. And the finished products are pretty spectacular as well. I'm waiting to see the tape off this one.
Roger


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Martyn, I enjoy a lot this endless saga of curves.

Hope they´ll still coming.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


This is definitely going to be a board…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Yes, Larry. It occurs to me that if you repeated the pattern in both directions you'd get rings backed by squares set at 45°.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Like this










Over to you for that one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


You're the man of the day my brother well done martyn looks as always great. Alistair


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Learning to walk again*
> 
> That's just the Foo Fighter's track playing endlessly in my head ATM. Good enough title though. Anyways up when the triangles are glued up and re-arranged you get this.
> 
> ...


Love this ' outlaw ' class , candyman

"done done onto the next one done done on to the next one done done onto the next one done done onto the next one done done on to the next one *done done on to the next one " ....uh oh..*


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Top to Bottom*

Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width










92mm (you can do the maths, divide by 25.4 or multiple by 100 and divide by four for an approximate figure) and depth










51mm. To make the actual shell a tight fit I subtract 1mm from the width making 91mm (fold up and glue line add a tiny fraction almost making up this millimetre). I also add 5mm to the height as there is going to be a 6mm plinth attached around the base of this bottom shell. So thats +6mm -1mm = 5mm (so that it just doesn't touch the inside top of the top shell). This allows for calculation of the board size as 2 x height + width (you'll see when I mark it out) that is (2×55) + 91 = 201mm.
As its a square box you'd expect this to be 201mm square, wouldn't you. Life is never that easy. Always measure both width dimensions. This one is 201×201.5mm. Usually I make these bottom shells from 3mm Birch aeroply. I feel adventurous this time and there was some sycamore left over, which I re-sawed and glued up thus










Cleaned up and thicknessed to about 3mm on the drum sander it looks like this










It never ceases to amaze me that two knot holes on book-matched wood looks like a pair of eyes. Can't figure the expression on them this time though. For even grain coverage on the finished shell I mark up the net for it at 45° to the grain direction.










See where the 2 x height + width comes from? This is trimmed down and taped ready for EZ-mitre










The bit in the router here is the same 45° bit I used for the mitres in the top shell. After whizzing through all four sides it looks like this










The four corners are chopped out with a knife










and the result folded up, glued and taped to produce this










In the next part we see how well it fits. Adjust as necessary and add the plinth

Be seeing you.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


I don't know exactly what to call the expression of the eyes, but it looks to me like the guy was having his morning coffee and hears something to the effect of "Honey, have you seen the cup I was using to soak my contacts?"

Even without a finish, I can tell already that the Yew is going to fire that thing off. Can't wait to see it. The tutorials are meant for someone other than me though. My idea of precise is, "looks about right".


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


I know I am just fawning over this but that is So Cool! Your EZ Mitre process is so smart! It just seems to fall together. I can't wait to see the finished piece. It looks like it is coming along great!

Sheila


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Sweet.
This just seems like Martyn doddering around in his magic shop, creating and presenting. You need a wand to tap three times.

And you need to fix the spelling of miter.
Steve


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Uh, my wife just corrected me. She says the eyes belong to an elephant. ....she may be right.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


No, Steve you (the US) need to fix the spelling of mitre. I spell it like the rest of the world!

Also, most of the magic wands I've ever seen look just like sticks, I've got lots of sticks.

There's my two pet peeves over with. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Excellent follow-along Martyn… Thanks!!
The box looks like it's going to be another Doozy, but more "of this World" than usual… I like that…
As for those eyes, to me they look like a deer in the headlights… afraid… terrified even… (Wonder what that means about me?) LOL


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Do you run over a lot of deer then, Mike?


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Never yet… and hoping I won't…
But I've seen the look my Friend…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Top to Bottom*
> 
> Well the top shell glue up was successful but I'm not going to show you yet, you'll have to wait. Its good. Well I think so. Next we need to make the bottom shell. First we're going to need some measurements. Width
> 
> ...


Plenty nice work. I'll have to file the serial numbers off that E-Z Miter technique and try it for myself one day soon.

Those are elephant eyes, in my mind. Now, I hear from one of my sons that the elephants in Africa have discovered alcohol and are tearing into drinking establishments and drinking the places dry. Those knots look like what I would imagine a stonkered elephant's eyes would.

Also, the whole phenomenon of seeing eyes at all in the board is described here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareidolia


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*You say tomato.....*

So do I it just sounds different.

Did it fit? The bottom shell into the top shell. Well sort of. It was tighter than a very tight thing. A light (yes thats how most of the world spells it) sanding later and it was a comfortable, moving, fit










You get a vacuum effect when you remove it as the air can't easily get in to fill the increasing volume. To this end I route grooves along the sides, vertically, to allow an influx of air.



















Problem solved. Next the *mitred* pedestal. Walnut cut to shape 12mm x 6mm.










This is the ideal time to route a bevelled corner off with this



















This is cut into four pieces and* mitred* on the trusty old *Mitring* Jig



















Set up like this the sides should come out the perfect length.










All glued on. The base looks a bit of a mess










So applied some stick on baise.










Once the inside top and outside bottom are polished up (wax) the two halves slide together with a satisfying slight whoosh of air. If you want to see what the whole thing looks like you'll have to wait for the project post. Not long.

Be seeing you.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *You say tomato.....*
> 
> So do I it just sounds different.
> 
> ...


I was on the finished project page first an I noticed the vertical grooves in the sides. I wondered why they were there. From the photograph, at first glance I thought you pieced each of the sides together.

But after reading this, the light bulb came on and I had my "ah-ha!" moment. You are a smart man, Martyn. Talented and smart. I can see the groove making a world of difference.

The box itself it beautiful. Again, I love the softness of the coloring. Thank you for taking the time to document your process. Like many, I learn from every post. You are a great teacher.

Outstanding project! Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *You say tomato.....*
> 
> So do I it just sounds different.
> 
> ...


Nice one, WW.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *You say tomato.....*
> 
> So do I it just sounds different.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
Your method is the easiest way I see it. The accuracy that you ensure by using scale is very useful. I also like the way you make functional jigs. Table mounted routers, I need to reinforce myself with this. I use most of the time handheld routers and miter saw. For me, you are WW - Word of Wisdom. Everything in your blog is a lesson and food for thought. Thanks Master Boxologist.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *You say tomato.....*
> 
> So do I it just sounds different.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your efforts in 'Continuing Education' for the rest of us. You've added to my workload again, that's a good thing!

Paul


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *You say tomato.....*
> 
> So do I it just sounds different.
> 
> ...


you are totally awesome and your work is as well. Keep making sawdust and I will keep reading about it.


----------

